# The XL helmet conundrum



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

My Giro Aspect is getting a bit long in the tooth, and the straps are beginning to fray. Thus, I'm in the market for a new lid. The problem, as always, is that while I would like to go helmet shopping at the LBSs, my XL head precludes me from doing so since none of my local shops carry XL sizes in stock (with the exception of Specialized which I've had before). So, I'm relegated to the interwebz. I've narrowed it down to a few mostly because they are available in XL and less than $100:

Giro Syntax
Bell Falcon
Giro Savant
Louis Garneau Majestic
Bontrager Starvos

Any yays or nays from those who have tried them?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

If a Giro fit you before, I would be inclined to go with another Giro. 

Keep in mind that different brands of helmets are not only sized different, but may have different shapes too. Giro and Cannondale fit me well while Bontrager had a shape that felt very uncomfortable.

Don't know how Bell are now, but I had a Bell helmet a few years back that had an intolerable whistle whenever I went over 20mph.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I feel your pain. Finding the right helmet is a PITA. Shops have limited models and stock. And you can't try on from the interwebz.

I recently cracked my Giro Savant. It's a great fitting helmet. Nice and light. I loved it. However it's a discontinued model. I couldn't find one in the size/color I wanted. 
If you can find one in your size, you'll probably get a good deal. Beware, Replacement pads are pretty impossible to find. 

I replaced it with a Kask Valegro. Fit was pretty similar to the Giro. (I still liked the Giro cage better but the Kask is a close second). And the straps on the Kask are much better. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CMWFWPX/


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

tlg said:


> I feel your pain. Finding the right helmet is a PITA. Shops have limited models and stock. And you can't try on from the interwebz.
> 
> I recently cracked my Giro Savant. It's a great fitting helmet. Nice and light. I loved it. However it's a discontinued model. I couldn't find one in the size/color I wanted.
> If you can find one in your size, you'll probably get a good deal. Beware, Replacement pads are pretty impossible to find.
> ...


That's a nice looking helmet. I'm going to try to stay under $100 if I can, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a Lazer Z1 I bought this season and it's the best fitting helmet I've had (beats the Giro easily). It dials from the top and a wire like retainer tightens evenly around the head. Very secure and adjustable. The Z1 is a bit pricey but there is this Blade on Amazon and if it just doesn't fit you can return it. Color choice too ! 

https://www.amazon.com/LAZER-Helmet-Blade-Matte-Black/dp/B07K4QC573?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_18414651011


gets good reviews but it all comes down to fit. Doesn't everything?


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I always need the biggest helmets available. And I've tried a few different ones, but keep coming back to the Specialized Propero as my favourite .. ahem ... least-hated helmet.

though my Bell Stoker fits well too (MTB helmet)


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

BCSaltchucker said:


> I always need the biggest helmets available. And I've tried a few different ones, but keep coming back to the Specialized Propero as my favourite .. ahem ... least-hated helmet.
> 
> though my Bell Stoker fits well too (MTB helmet)


The Echelon II caught my eye as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billiegoat (Feb 5, 2018)

Western Bike Works (and whatever their sister company is...something about tires) had a POC Omne Air SPIN for sale for a touch over 100 a few weeks back. I think it was 106 or something. So don't limit the search for MSRP of $100...


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Just picked up a Giro Savant on Amazon for my son in an XL size, was around $75 shipped. It's the first helmet we've found that fits him well and is comfortable also.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent. I will add these to the list.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

